# Issues with Honda



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I constantly have issues with my Honda Paint & Clear Coat Peeling. This is well known issue
http://www.hondaproblems.com/trends/peeling-paint/

Honda extended paint warranty to 7 years... 2 years ago , I had Coat peeling on the roof, and after long negotiations with Honda Canada and dealership, they repainted affected part for free.
Last year I had same issue with fender and hood and again after a very long negotiations they repainted affected parts for free.
Now , I had exactly same issue with trunk.... I contacted Honda Canada again and they told me that extended warranty is ONLY for fenders and hood, not for trunk!
I tried to convince customer service guy, that this is doesn't make sense, that trunk has same paint as other parts of the car... He said that he understands it, but this is instructions he has... 
The question... is it worth to complain on Honda to BBB? or any other customer satisfuction organizations?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> I constantly have issues with my Honda Paint & Clear Coat Peeling. This is well known issue
> http://www.hondaproblems.com/trends/peeling-paint/
> 
> Honda extended paint warranty to 7 years... 2 years ago , I had Coat peeling on the roof, and after long negotiations with Honda Canada and dealership, they repainted affected part for free.
> ...


If it's not a mechanical issue that Honda refuses to fix..complaining about the clear coat after x years is a WASTE OF TIME.
I had the same problem with the clear coat peeling on my Chysler (Dodge) vehicle...top of roof, hood and any fender area exposed to UV light and the
salt/ice and snow will peel eventually.


----------

